# NX CARBON FIBER hoods in Mass Production



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

http://www.kaido-sports.com/bdetails.asp?view=KSBNTNSNX


:fluffy: Holly shit :fluffy: -- i heard of all the group buys but Kaido Sports actually stepped up to the plate a did it... I smell a group buy! :cheers:


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

I wish I could afford one for my '93 Sentra - it's practically the same color as my car. How much does the factory hood weigh? I would think that it is at least 50-60 lbs, but it's hard to tell. Maybe I'll be saving up for one after all...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i don't think that an nx cf hood will fit a b13 sentra.


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

I was referring to the carbon fiber hood that they make for the B13 - check the website.


----------



## buzzbomber91se (May 25, 2004)

ya man it says it fits 91-94 sentra


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

this one is for the 91-94 sentra:
http://www.kaido-sports.com/bdetails.asp?view=KSBNTNSSNT

the one this thread refers to is the nx1600/nx2000:
http://www.kaido-sports.com/bdetails.asp?view=KSBNTNSNX


Mack said:


> I was referring to the carbon fiber hood that they make for the B13 - check the website.


i did check the website. if you're referring to the one that fits the sentra then that's fine. however, you should know that the nx2000 c/f hood will not fit the b13 sentra.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

buzzbomber91se said:


> ya man it says it fits 91-94 sentra


the hood on the website that says it'll fit the sentra will obviously fit the sentra. the hood this thread is referring to will not fit the b13 sentra. that was my original point.


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Wow, talk about semantics...I _never_ thought than an NX hood would fit my car. I might lack some technical knowledge about the Sentra, but I certainly know that the bodies of the NX and B13 are quite different. My original reply was just that I wished that I could afford the hood they make for *my* car - a B13 Sentra. Give me some credit here...


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Well shit its about time somebody stepped up to bad im broke.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

step up?No one has purchased one yet.No one can even get a hold of a lilve human being over the phone also some people believe Sunny Styling is making these.But they sure are fun to look at arent they?Stock NX hood weighs 30lbs.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea what a tease. Fun too look at.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Well I emailed them inquiring about the hoods and they responded in about 4 hours.Pretty damn quick so I dont know what everyone else was complaining about.I wouldnt mind buying one when I get to the exterior portion of my project.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

after i finish the turbo project, CF hood is next.. along with CF T-Tops and CF hatch and Possibly CF Doors and Lexan in the back hatch window (i know a guy who runs a Dry Carbon factory, the problem is making the molds but it WILL be done) so this fall/winter keep on the look out for a crazy light egg. :cheers:


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

how about a couple crazy light eggs?Start a GB when you get a mold made.lol :cheers:


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Neto, well my uncle works at a laser cutting place that can cut almost any metal into any shape if you need to fabricate any hinges maybe we can work something out. Im still working on other ideas for other things.


----------



## nxracer (Nov 27, 2003)

*Kaido-Sports B13 NX carbon fiber hood!!!!*

This hood is freakin' awesome!!!!!!!!!!! I just purchased one from Kaido and it looks sweet on my NX. It weighs only 15 pounds and it is constructed as it were manufactured at the factory. The hood retails at around $475.00 and shipping is $125.00. Local pick-up is available for those B13 owners who live in Southern California. For more information go to www.Kaido-Sports.com and check out all the goodies they have.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

wow either you are very excited to have that hood or maybe you are the seller posing as a newb trying to sell.
:showpics:


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea can somebody from down south check these guys out and see whats up. 1 post don't have me thinking to postive right now.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nxracer said:


> This hood is freakin' awesome!!!!!!!!!!! I just purchased one from Kaido and it looks sweet on my NX. It weighs only 15 pounds and it is constructed as it were manufactured at the factory. The hood retails at around $475.00 and shipping is $125.00. Local pick-up is available for those B13 owners who live in Southern California. For more information go to www.Kaido-Sports.com and check out all the goodies they have.


:sniff: :sniff: do i smell a vendor?


----------



## nxracer (Nov 27, 2003)

*NX Carbon Fiber hood*

Vendor my ass!!!!!!!!!! I have to say, its real nice to be the only NX owner to actually have a carbon fiber hood. The hoods are out there, so step up!!!!


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

mr 2 posts I wouldnt go there.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

nxracer said:


> Vendor my ass!!!!!!!!!! I have to say, its real nice to be the only NX owner to actually have a carbon fiber hood. The hoods are out there, so step up!!!!


also you arent the only one with a Sunny Styling NX carbon Fiber hood. :dumbass:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nxracer said:


> Vendor my ass!!!!!!!!!!


:bs:


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Vendor + pretending to be a newb = :lame:

This guy sure seems to know ALOT about the hood, i mean if he said he "just picked on up" how would he know the shipping to anywhere... hmmmm 

I mean I don't know about you guys but I don't go to Best Buy and purchase a camcorder and ask them how much it would be to ship this same camcorder to Fresno...


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Well I seen the hood on Ebay tonight as soon as some other people start getting hoods i'll believe it.


----------

